
300k cargo ship workers still trapped at sea by the coronavirus pandemic - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/cargo-ship-workers-trapped-sea-predict-anarchy-not-sent-home-2020-7
======
barbacoa
Something similar happened to ships that got stuck in the Suez canal after the
six day war between Israel and Egypt. Ships and crew were stuck there for 8
years.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Fleet](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Fleet)

------
mensetmanusman
I heard about this months ago. I was just wondering today what happened to
them before seeing this.

These people need to stop working and cripple the global economy to get heard
it seems.

------
rdtwo
Do these people have rights? I’m assuming they are essentially slaves and
government by 200-300 year old laws where the captain is the absolute
dictator.

